# Thoughts About the PW2



## etexlady (May 27, 2009)

Got my new Paperwhite on Wednesday and got it all set up.  Read some at bedtime last night.  My previous Kindles were all pre-Touch so that's all I have for comparisons.  I've been doing my reading on a first edition small Kindle Fire.  My initial thoughts on the new Paperwhite:

It's tiny compared to the Kindle keyboards and the first edition Fire
It's much lighter in weight than the Fire or my older Kindles
I miss the color I have on the opening screen of the Fire-I like seeing the bookcovers in color
I don't miss the carousel that is on the Fire
I kind of miss having the backlit screen when reading in my darker bedroom but I think the Paperwhite screen is easier on the eyes
The Amazon cover is fantastic and I love it

Overall my impressions are very positive and I'm sure as I continue to use it I'll find more to love about it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Glad you're enjoying your PW!

Is the light not adequate for your dark room?  Mine's very bright and readable even at 15-16 and can be increased to a setting of 24, which is quite bright!

Betsy


----------



## etexlady (May 27, 2009)

It's light enough, Betsy.  I just think my eyes are slow about making the adjustment from the backlit Fire.


----------



## wavesprite (Apr 27, 2009)

I ordered the PW2 on Wednesday, after reading everyones great comments on their PW2's that they had received!  Got it last night and set it up, but didn't do anything much other then flip around.  I had the Kindle2 when it first camd out, upgraded to the Fire, then the Fire HD, then I won a Mini Ipad so I switched to that, and my DH got the Fire HD.

Anyways, I LOVE the PW2!!  It is so small, and light, and crisp!!  I honestly believe that my eyes have gotten worst (I am 47, and so thats part of it too) because of all of the reading I've been doing on the mini this year, and reading has not been as enjoyable because of eyestrain.  

I am HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY! and can't wait to start reading on it.  I was going to not cover it, but if the Amazon cover doesn't add much bulk or weight, I might have to buy one!


----------



## Muddypawz (Jan 13, 2009)

wavesprite said:


> I was going to not cover it, but if the Amazon cover doesn't add much bulk or weight, I might have to buy one!


It's very form fitting and lightweight. The cover flips back to comfortably read with one hand and then with the "instant on" feature.....can't ask for anything more, in my opinion. Go for it!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Muddypawz said:


> It's very form fitting and lightweight. The cover flips back to comfortably read with one hand and then with the "instant on" feature.....can't ask for anything more, in my opinion. Go for it!


I too quite like the cover. It isn't too bulky, doesn't add too much weight, and generally keeps shut in my purse.

One note about the auto off/on. IF you have SO's, opening the cover will turn on the device and activate the SO sleep picture. You will still need to swipe to go to your reading material (or tap on the offer link to learn more). IF you do NOT have SO's, when you open the cover, you go directly to the place you last left it -- home page, in a book, in a menu, whatever.


----------



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

While I'm still undecided about the touch screen as a reading device (I really love my page turn buttons), I have to say navigating through menus on the PW2 is a snap!  Getting books from the cloud onto the PW2 was WAY easier than the older models.  I downloaded over 800 books (in batches), but it took a fraction of the time it took me going from the KK to the baby K.

Now if I can just figure out how to get my collections to import...


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I have not done it yet, but I read what someone posted elsewhere, to tap on the cloud at the top of the home screen. Then tap on menu. That's on the upper right side of the home screen. I don't have the kindle in front of me, but I think it's the horizontal lines. Then import the collections from either or both your kindles. Then, the books that you downloaded should go right into the collection that they were in before. I've never done this before either, but am going to to it this time on my PW2.


----------



## Muddypawz (Jan 13, 2009)

Right, Toby.  To import collections on the PW, click "Cloud" then the menu icon (three little lines) in the upper right corner.  "Import Collections" will be the third item in the menu.

Transfer all your books to the new device before and then import your collections, after which all the books will go into their respective collection.


----------



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

I was trying from the "device" instead of the cloud.  Works great when you click the right menu.  Thanks!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I like my new PW2 a lot.  Lighting is even, etc.  Font is not as crisp as on my basic kindle (2012 -- $69).  But it's nice having the built-in light.

I've been reading on my basic kindle with the font 3rd from largest (Helvetica).  On my PW2, the same font setting shows a smaller font -- smaller than I want -- but I can read it and the next largest font is too large.  There is a big gap between the 2nd and 3rd largest font sizes.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I don't have the PW2 yet, but have ordered it (3G + Wifi), but I love my PW1. When I read the observations about lighting in dark room, I'm reminded that the suggestion is to reduce the light to lower levels (around 4 or 5, if I remember correctly). That seems counterintuitive to me, as you'd think higher lighting would be better. I use the lower settings, and my eyes don't seem to be strained at all, so I guess the suggestions are right. The lower levels on the PW2 look considerably lower than on the original PW, so I will be interested to see what is recommended with the newer PW?

Cindy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Cindy416 said:


> I don't have the PW2 yet, but have ordered it (3G + Wifi), but I love my PW1. When I read the observations about lighting in dark room, I'm reminded that the suggestion is to reduce the light to lower levels (around 4 or 5, if I remember correctly). That seems counterintuitive to me, as you'd think higher lighting would be better. I use the lower settings, and my eyes don't seem to be strained at all, so I guess the suggestions are right. The lower levels on the PW2 look considerably lower than on the original PW, so I will be interested to see what is recommended with the newer PW?
> 
> Cindy


It's still levels 1-5 for dark rooms.

Betsy


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It's still levels 1-5 for dark rooms.
> 
> Betsy


Thanks, Betsy. That is just where I left my PW1 always and I had a perfect screen. No blotchs or shadows of any kind anywhere. Loved it. Hopefully my PW2 arriving Tuesday will be as good. Just not happy we can't used alt_fonts anymore as I had a couple of good ones from Mobilereads that I prefered to the supplied ones. Oh well, they are working on hacks, so maybe before xmas we'll have the alt-fonts back.


----------



## KTaylor-Green (Aug 24, 2011)

This is my first PW so I don't have the comparison to make. My first kindle was a KK, then I got a touch. I love the touch screen and when I saw that the lighting had been upgraded on the PW, I ordered it. I love it! No splotches or discoloration. It is light weight and easy to navigate. I haven't explored everything on it yet......too busy reading!


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

Muddypawz said:


> Right, Toby. To import collections on the PW, click "Cloud" then the menu icon (three little lines) in the upper right corner. "Import Collections" will be the third item in the menu.
> 
> Transfer all your books to the new device before and then import your Collections, after which all the books will go into their respective collection.


Seems like previously you could only import the collections once so you had to download all your books first. Doesn't work that way any more. You can download more books and then import the Collections again (if you need to) and everything is still good.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Vicki G. said:


> Seems like previously you could only import the collections once so you had to download all your books first. Doesn't work that way any more. You can download more books and then import the Collections again (if you need to) and everything is still good.


No, you could always import collections as many times as you wanted. And if you load a book that was previously collected, it will automatically sort itself.

Sent from my KFJWA using Tapatalk HD


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Loving my PW2. It took no time to load 400 or so books, import collections, and add the new books to collections. With my company leaving tomorrow, I should have time to actually read with it.

ETA: I am amazed at how small it is and how light it is. I am going to be ordering a sleeve for it from Oberon (pretty sleeve) to keep it safe. 

My Hubby looked shocked when I chuckled that it came as Kindle 5. I listed off the K1, K3, my DXG, my Mom's DXG, and now the PW2. Nevermind my my Mom's lost DXG, the iPad, and my Mom's iPad. I got a bit of an eye roll there.

I am hoping that I will get myself back into good reading habits with the PW2. I have been reading in bed with the iPad and I get distracted by the games and internet. I like having the lights off in the bedroom as I settle in and I am hoping that the PW2 will help me break away from reading websites and playing games and get back into reading.

And it is pretty. And small. And light.


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

MamaProfCrash said:


> Loving my PW2.
> 
> I am hoping that I will get myself back into good reading habits with the PW2. I have been reading in bed with the iPad and I get distracted by the games and internet. I like having the lights off in the bedroom as I settle in and I am hoping that the PW2 will help me break away from reading websites and playing games and get back into reading.
> 
> And it is pretty. And small. And light.


Too true. The downfall of tablet wonderland is too much to play with. The PW2 has been phenomenal on that end. I've been leaving my tablets and mobile phone in the living room at night and only bringing in my PW. I read with the smallest font available in serif and it ends up being perfect at night. I've been sleeping better and have been reading much more. Hope it helps


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Hey everyone:
Long awaited.  Placing my order.  I have K1, K3, (ordered orig PW then cancelled) now placing my PW2 order and HDX order.  Surely someone will be picking up the tab for Christmas!! HINT HINT...

My only question is the screen protector...Did any of you bother??  Zagg Didn't see PW listed on their website...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

sjc said:


> Hey everyone:
> Long awaited. Placing my order. I have K1, K3, (ordered orig PW then cancelled) now placing my PW2 order and HDX order.  Surely someone will be picking up the tab for Christmas!! HINT HINT...
> 
> My only question is the screen protector...Did any of you bother?? Zagg Didn't see PW listed on their website...


I see no reason for one. If you use a cover or sleeve the screen is protected when you're not using it. As to fingerprints, the texture is such that it's not really a problem. And if you want one to protect against breakage, well, a film of plastic ain't going to do much if you flex it too far.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks Ann...
Not worried about breakage...I'd get the Square Trade as I do for EVERYTHING
My K1 & K3 I have the Zagg for scratches.  
**Does the cover have the elastic to keep it closed for protection of things getting in between it inside of purse??


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

sjc said:


> Thanks Ann...
> Not worried about breakage...I'd get the Square Trade as I do for EVERYTHING
> My K1 & K3 I have the Zagg for scratches.
> **Does the cover have the elastic to keep it closed for protection of things getting in between it inside of purse??


The amazon cover has a magnet to keep it closed...I've never had a problem with it opening in my purse.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks Ann.  
Placing quite the order then...
PW2 wifi only + Case + Power Adapter + Square Trade 
HDX wifi only + Case + Square Trade


----------



## llc328 (Nov 5, 2011)

mlewis78 said:


> I like my new PW2 a lot. Lighting is even, etc. Font is not as crisp as on my basic kindle (2012 -- $69). But it's nice having the built-in light.
> 
> I've been reading on my basic kindle with the font 3rd from largest (Helvetica). On my PW2, the same font setting shows a smaller font -- smaller than I want -- but I can read it and the next largest font is too large. There is a big gap between the 2nd and 3rd largest font sizes.


I agree.. I wish they would have kept the same font sizes that were available on the basic Kindle...the gap (range size in text) between the last 2 sizes is Ridiculous!


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I finally got to read on my PW2 last night. It works great. Loved it and surprised the heck out of the hubby when I was sitting in bed reading and it was dark. And I did not have the football game on.

It is a bit pathetic that I have an alarm set on my iPad to remind me to go to bed and that I then listen to a record or podcast of a certain length so that I turn off the PW2 when the podcast ends. I am really a night owl but am miserable if I don't get a minimum of 7 hours of sleep, 8 is even better. So I have to make myself go to bed at a decent hour (no later then 10) so I can get up at 6.


----------



## FearIndex (Oct 10, 2012)

MamaProfCrash said:


> It is a bit pathetic that I have an alarm set on my iPad to remind me to go to bed and that I then listen to a record or podcast of a certain length so that I turn off the PW2 when the podcast ends. I am really a night owl but am miserable if I don't get a minimum of 7 hours of sleep, 8 is even better. So I have to make myself go to bed at a decent hour (no later then 10) so I can get up at 6.


Actually, that is not pathetic, that is plain smart. I need to devise something similar to protect the sleep.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Same here. Too bad that amazon can not make a slider thing so we can choose the font size that works for us.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Toby said:


> Same here. Too bad that amazon can not make a slider thing so we can choose the font size that works for us.


I don't know what this response is referencing, but you CAN change the size print on the page. You can pop up the font size menu and change by tapping. Or use two fingers and 'pinch' or 'spread' to change the print size. In addition there are 6 stock fonts to choose from. You can also adjust the spacing between lines as well as how much margin shows.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Toby said:


> Same here. Too bad that amazon can not make a slider thing so we can choose the font size that works for us.


I took this to be asking for an infinitely adjustable font choice, instead of the eight discrete choices that Amazon allows. One would have a slider bar, and as one moved the slider, the font size would increase gradually or decrease gradually.

That seems like a lot of programming, but on the other hand, there's a big jump between the font size third from the right to 2nd from the right.










Betsy


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I would like a thicker font then Amazon has available. I do wish that Amazon would allow you to add your own fonts in. I love how easy it is to change fonts using Marvin and wish I had that same ability on the PW2.

There is a new font for people with dyslexia that I have seen and would love to use and see if that makes me reading life even easier. But I don't have that option on PW2.


----------



## Jodi O (Mar 3, 2010)

Regarding collection, two questions please.

1. If migrating from KK to PW2 can you still import collections as described earlier in this thread?

2. If so, will side-loaded, non-Amazon, books, auto-sort into the collections?

Thanks.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Desertway said:


> Regarding collection, two questions please.
> 
> 1. If migrating from KK to PW2 can you still import collections as described earlier in this thread?
> 
> ...


I'm not sure which post exactly described collections, but if it said you would go to "Cloud" on the PW2 then Menu > Import Collections and then choose the device to import from (in question #1, the KK), then yes, you can still do that.

I don't have any idea about question #2--I don't really have any non-Amazon books. Someone else can answer this better than I can.

Betsy


----------



## Jodi O (Mar 3, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm not sure which post exactly described collections, but if it said you would go to "Cloud" on the PW2 then Menu > Import Collections and then choose the device to import from (in question #1, the KK), then yes, you can still do that.
> 
> I don't have any idea about question #2--I don't really have any non-Amazon books. Someone else can answer this better than I can.
> 
> Betsy


Thanks, Betsy. Yes, that answers my first question. Appreciated!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Best as I can tell, non Amazon documents that were previously collected, do not automatically sort themselves when re-downloaded. Or downloaded to a new device.  I just tried it with one I was pretty sure had been collected on my PW1 and when I d/l'd it to my PW2 -- which already had my PW1 collections imported -- it just sat on the home page.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Yup, Betsy was right. Adjustible to me. Also thicker fonts would great as well.
I don't have my kindle with me, but if you send...to your kindle address, that ...will be in the cloud. I think it means books as well as documents. Look in the kindle guide on your kindle.


----------



## Jodi O (Mar 3, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Best as I can tell, non Amazon documents that were previously collected, do not automatically sort themselves when re-downloaded. Or downloaded to a new device. I just tried it with one I was pretty sure had been collected on my PW1 and when I d/l'd it to my PW2 -- which already had my PW1 collections imported -- it just sat on the home page.


Well, rats. That's about 90% of my books. Fortunately on my PC they are stored by folders which mimic my collections. So I can add them folder by folder and recreate the collections. But it's about 1,000 books.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Desertway said:


> Well, rats. That's about 90% of my books. Fortunately on my PC they are stored by folders which mimic my collections. So I can add them folder by folder and recreate the collections. But it's about 1,000 books.


I seem to have had a different experience to Ann - I just downloaded some non-Amazon books I had previously uploaded to the cloud and put into collections on my PW1. When I imported the collections from the PW1 they all went into place.

Non-Amazon books never used to do that, but when they started letting you upload to the cloud and have them on your MYK page, that changed. I'm not sure why it didn't work for Ann unless she didn't re-import the collections after she downloaded the book. The books have to be there before the collections are imported or it doesn't work.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

My PW2 came yesterday and I've had a change to play and I'm favourably impressed.

The new creamier screen colour is a definite improvement. I'm not sure that the text is any darker as people have said - maybe it just looks that way in relation to the new background colour. I don't feel like the contrast has changed markedly since the Touch came out - and I agree that using the light does wash the text out slightly. However, I think the difference is marginal and the light is just so useful, I wouldn't be without it. I think with this newer model it will be possible to have the light at a lower setting and maybe that will help.

I seem to have lucked out too, with no pinholes and no uneven lighting or anything like that. I do feel for those who've had to send back device after device to get one that's OK. I don't want to tempt fate, but I've now had six different models of e-ink Kindle over the years and never had to return one.

I've just finished reading a book with a lot of footnotes in it, so I've had a chance to assess that new feature too - it's a real improvement having the footnote pop up on the screen and not have to go backwards and forwards - also to be able to look back a few pages without losing your place if you want to check up on something. I probably won't use those features so much in novels, but in nonfiction books they're very handy.

It does seem a bit faster - but that could just be because I haven't got so much stuff on it yet. The screen refresh is much less frequent, unless you change it, but I always had mine set to go every page before as it really doesn't bother me. In fact, having it appear only every few pages makes it MORE noticeable to me!

Anyway, enough with the playing and testing, I'm off to READ!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Linjeakel said:


> Non-Amazon books never used to do that, but when they started letting you upload to the cloud and have them on your MYK page, that changed. I'm not sure why it didn't work for Ann unless she didn't re-import the collections after she downloaded the book. The books have to be there before the collections are imported or it doesn't work.


Hm. That must be different for non-Amazon books. I imported my collections first. And any book that was already in one of those collections goes right into the collection when I download it. But I only have Amazon books.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hmm Hmmm.

I definitely used a document that I'd previously collected. But my PW1 collections were already on my PW2. I did NOT re-import collections -- maybe if I had it would have gone then. 

I have had Amazon books sort themselves this way without having to re-import collections.

So it sounds like, if they're non-Zon books, after you download them, re-import collections.  Even if you'd already done it.  That doesn't hurt a thing.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I don't know what this response is referencing, but you CAN change the size print on the page. You can pop up the font size menu and change by tapping. Or use two fingers and 'pinch' or 'spread' to change the print size. In addition there are 6 stock fonts to choose from. You can also adjust the spacing between lines as well as how much margin shows.


I have tried the pinch and spread method, but it just takes me to the next size up or down. It won't take me to a point between two sizes. On my basic kindle, I read in Helvetica at the 3rd largest font, but it's smaller on my PW2 and the 2nd largest font is larger than I need. I've given into reading on the 2nd largest font when I have the light turned low for reading in bed. Having the light low in a dark room makes the effect very similar to reading on my Fire HD 7" (except for the color, since i use sepia on the Fire). The lower light setting is easier on my eyes. I can see more if I make it brighter, but it hurts my eyes.

Honestly, using a clip-on light with my basic kindle is better for my eyes in a dark or near-dark room. But I'm caught up in the novelty of having a PW (didn't buy the first one), so I'm reading only on the PW2 for a while to see if I get used to it. The PW2 is just fine in a medium to well-lit room.


----------

